# Η μεταγραφή του αγγλικού ng



## nickel (Apr 6, 2008)

Πρώτα στείλαμε εμείς προς τα έξω τα δικά μας *γγ* και *γκ*, που έγιναν *ng* και *nc*. _Angelus_ ο _άγγελος_ και _Enceladus_ ο _Εγκέλαδος_. Και αντίστροφα: _Άγγλοι_ οι _Angli_ και _κάγκελο_ το _cancellus_.

Το *n* βρίσκεται εκεί, στις ξένες λέξεις, επειδή εμείς τα προφέρουμε ένρινα αυτά (όπως άλλωστε και το «έρρινα», που προτιμώ να το γράψω «ένρινα» για να συνεννοηθούμε). Πάμε να το ξεχάσουμε αυτό. Επιμένει το ΛΚΝ με τις φωνητικές μεταγραφές του ότι το _αγκάθι_ είναι aŋgáθi, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι πολλοί το προφέρουν πια σαν την Αγκάθα (την Κρίστι) και τον Γκαγκάριν. Είναι ένρινα μέσα στη λέξη, μετά από φωνήεν· όχι βέβαια μετά από σύμφωνο (π.χ. _ργκ_, _λγκ_) και όχι στην αρχή της λέξης (γι’ αυτό όμως βάζουμε ένα «ν» στο άρθρο μπροστά από τα αρσενικά: _τον Γκαγκάριν_). [Μην περιμένετε να βρείτε πια «γγ» στην αρχή της λέξης· και το _γγαστρώνω_ από το _εγγαστρώνω_ έγινε _γκαστρώνω_. Το ΛΚΝ έχει μείνει λίγο πίσω.]

Το γεγονός ότι πολλοί προφέρουν πολλά «γκ» και «μπ» και «ντ» χωρίς το «ν» (δηλαδή g, b και d αντί για ng, mb και nd) το διαπιστώνουμε όλοι μας. [Εξαίρεση ίσως είναι τα σύνθετα με πρόθεση, όταν θυμόμαστε ότι τα _εγκ~_ και τα _συγκ~_ βγαίνουν από _εν~_ και _συν~_. Ταυτόχρονα, ελπίζω να μην ακούσουμε από πουθενά e(ŋ)grafí ή si(ŋ)graféas.] Τον εκνευρισμό του πάντως μ’ αυτή την «αποερρινοποίηση» κατέθετε στο Βήμα ο Θ. Τάσιος πριν από 2 χρόνια. Σχολιάζεται εδώ.

Το βέβαιο είναι ότι στις μεταγραφές των ξένων λέξεων και ονομάτων υπολόγιζαν άλλοτε σ’ αυτή την ερρινοποίηση. Έτσι, πολλές λέξεις μάς παραδίδονται με «γγ» στη θέση του αγγλικού «ng»: _Αγγλία, Εγγλέζοι, Ουγγαρία, Μογγολία, Βεγγάζη (Benghazi), Ταγγέρη (Tangier), Βεγγάλη (Bengal), Βερίγγειος πορθμός (Bering Strait), Γάγγης (Ganges), Ζβίγγλιος (Zwingli), Κιγκινάτος (Cincinnatus), Φράγκοι_ και _φράγκα _κ.ά.

Το ίδιο ίσχυσε και για ξένες λέξεις, ανάμεσα στις οποίες και το _κλήριγκ_, το _λίβιγκ ρουμ_ (έτσι επί Σταματάκου), το _πιγκ πογκ_, ο _πιγκουίνος_, το _καγκουρό_, το _κογκρέσο_ κ.λπ.

Σ’ αυτό τον κανόνα μεταγραφής έμενε η Γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη, και αυτά επαναλαμβάνει ο Οδηγός της Νεοελληνικής [ο Μαγγελάνος, Magellan, κακώς προστίθεται εκεί στα παραδείγματα]. Εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια ωστόσο, επειδή μάθαμε πολλά αγγλικά και θέλουμε να ξεχωρίζουμε τη Μις Πίγκι από το πινγκ πονγκ, το βαγκόν λι από την Μπανγκόκ και τη γιόγκα από το τάνγκα (αλλά και να μη θυμίζει το Μπιγκ Μπανγκ μεγάλο μαμούνι) έχουμε αρχίσει να προσθέτουμε «ν» όπου μπορούμε. (Υπάρχει και αίτηση από τις τουρίστριες, που ζητάνε να πάψουν τα καμάκια να τις φωνάζουν «ντάρλιγκ».) Την προσθήκη αυτού του «ν» (επίσης όπου μπορεί) υιοθετεί και το Ορθογραφικό Λεξικό του Κέντρου.

Έτσι η _Ουάσιγκτον_ γίνεται _Ουάσινγκτον_ και ο _Ουέλιγκτον_ _Ουέλινγκτον_, τα απαίσια _~ιγκ_ _~ινγκ_, οι _Βίκιγκς Βίκινγκς_, το _Μπαγκλαντές Μπανγκλαντές_, το _Κογκό Κονγκό _και: _Χονγκ Κονγκ, Κινγκ Κονγκ, πινγκ πονγκ, Βιετκόνγκ, γκονγκ_ κ.ο.κ.

Το _καγκουρό_, περιέργως, δεν βλέπω να το πειράζουν (με εξαίρεση κάποιους λίγους στο διαδίκτυο) και ο _γκά(ν)γκστερ_ κυκλοφορεί και με τις δύο γραφές (αλλά προσέξτε να μην τον προφέρετε σαν τον ανεκδοτολόγο, τον gagster). Το ίδιο και το _τα(ν)γκό_. Σταθερός στην παλιά του ορθογραφία μένει και ο _πιγκουίνος_. Περισσότερα _σαγκουίνια_ από _σανγκουίνια_ βλέπω στο διαδίκτυο όπως και _σαγκρία_ από _σανγκρία_ — ο χρόνος θα δείξει.

Με το flamenco τι γίνεται; _Φλαμέγκο_ το Κέντρο και το ΛΚΝ, _φλαμένκο_ ο Κριαράς και το Μείζον, _φλαμένγκο_ και _φλαμένκο_ κυρίως στο διαδίκτυο. Ουπς, αυτό είναι άσχετο με τον τίτλο… Πάντως, τα φλαμίνγκο ξαναβρήκαν το «ν» τους.

Μην πειράζετε τις λέξεις που δεν έχουν «ν» στην ξένη γλώσσα — τα _μπαγκάζια_, τον Χάμφρεϊ _Μπόγκαρτ_, την _Μπογκοτά_ και τους _Τουαρέγκ_, ας πούμε. Τον _λύγκα_ και το _πλαγκτόν_ επίσης δεν τα πειράζουμε γιατί είναι ελληνικές λέξεις. Ούτε τις καθιερωμένες και εξελληνισμένες όπως ο _πάγκος_ ή ο _σαλτιμπάγκος_ (από banco αυτά, ξεφεύγω πάλι). Κακώς επίσης θέλουν να προσθέσουν «ν» στην _Αγκόλα_ και τη _Σιγκαπούρη_, με την εξελληνισμένη γραφή και κλίση. Κάτω τα χέρια κι από το _Κογκρέσο_.

Με λίγα λόγια: *ευπρόσδεκτη είναι μια διόρθωση στις λέξεις που διατηρούν την ξενική τους μορφή, αλλά ξενίζει να θέλουμε να αλλάξουμε εξελληνισμένες λέξεις, παγιωμένες εδώ και χρόνια και προσαρμοσμένες στο κλιτικό μας σύστημα.* Στο τέλος θα βάλουν χέρι και στην Αγγλία και στο επώνυμό μου!







Όσο για τον Σπόρτιγκ, είναι έτσι, με ~ιγκ, 70 χρόνια τώρα κι ας είναι μοιρασμένα στο διαδίκτυο τα ευρήματα για το γήπεδο του Σπόρτι(ν)γκ.


_Το παραπάνω δεν αποτελεί εξαντλητική εργασία (ίσως μόνο το διάβασμά της να αποδειχτεί εξαντλητικό), οπότε το πιθανότερο είναι να λείπουν ενδιαφέροντα παραδείγματα λέξεων που αλλάζουν (ή αρνούνται να αλλάξουν). Τα σχόλιά σας θα είναι ευπρόσδεκτα, όπως πάντα._


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 6, 2008)

Εκτός από το πώς προφέρεται συνήθως στα ελληνικά μια τέτοια λέξη, για μένα έχει σημασία και η γραφή της να παραπέμπει στη ορίτζιναλ γραφή της. Έτσι, δε με ενοχλεί καθόλου το Koνγκρέσο. Η Αγγλία έχει βέβαια καθιερωθεί και είναι πολύ αργά για αλλαγές, οπότε θα συνεχίσω να τη γράφω ως έχει, αλλά πού και πού θα σκέφτομαι ότι δεν είναι και απόλυτα σωστό (όπως π.χ. λέω και γράφω και "λεωφόρος Κηφισίας"). Σημειώστε, πάντως, ότι την περιοχή βόρεια του Λονδίνου τη λέμε Ηστ Άνγκλια (East Anglia).


----------



## sarant (Apr 6, 2008)

Στο επώνυμό σου δεν έχει μπει χέρι και μάλιστα ιδιοχείρως; 
Θέλω να πω, εσύ δεν το γράφεις Lingris στα ξένα;


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2008)

Και βέβαια _εγώ_ το γράφω έτσι. Θα το άφηνα στους μεταγραφείς του δημοσίου να το κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2008)

nickel said:


> Όσο για τον Σπόρτιγκ, είναι έτσι, με ~ιγκ, 70 χρόνια τώρα κι ας είναι μοιρασμένα στο διαδίκτυο τα ευρήματα για το γήπεδο του Σπόρτι(ν)γκ.


Ναι, αλλά ουδείς ταλαντεύεται για το πώς θα ορθογραφήσει τη συνονόματή του ομάδα της Λισαβόνας: Σπόρτινγκ (ενώ δε, υπάρχει και ΑΕΣ Σπόρτινγκ Πυλαίας).


----------



## Count Baltar (Apr 7, 2008)

nickel said:


> Όσο για τον Σπόρτιγκ, είναι έτσι, με ~ιγκ, 70 χρόνια τώρα κι ας είναι μοιρασμένα στο διαδίκτυο τα ευρήματα για το γήπεδο του Σπόρτι(ν)γκ.



Έλα, ρε ομαδάρα! Σπορτιγκολέ, σπορτιγκολέ, σπορτιγκολέ-ολέ-ολέ!
(Μαζί στη β εθνική)


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2009)

Έγινε τις προάλλες αναφορά στο προβληματικό αυτό δίψηφο-τρίψηφο (σε σχέση με τους πιγκουίνους), αλλά τώρα έπεσε το μάτι μου σε κάποιες σελίδες του διαδικτύου όπου διαβάζω:
[πλατεία] Κάνιγγος (σωστότερα «Κάννινγκος»)

Προέρχεται από τα _Οδωνυμικά_ (την τρίτομη έκδοση του Δήμου Αθηναίων). Ο Βρετανός πολιτικός θα μεταγραφόταν σήμερα Κάνινγκ ή Κάννινγκ (το πρώτο το βρίσκουμε στον Πάπυρο και το δεύτερο στην ΜΕΕ), αλλά δεν θα κλινόταν. Τον καιρό που κλίναμε αυτά τα ονόματα, τα γράφαμε με «γγ». Οπότε, σωστότερα για τα παλιά «πλατεία Κάννιγγος» (ναι, τη γράφουν έτσι κάποιοι!) και για τα καινούργια «πλατεία Κάνινγκ» (για να μη φτάσει ποτέ το γράμμα :) ).


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2010)

Με την Πλατεία Κάνιγγος, και τις οδούς Γλάδστωνος, Άστιγγος και Κοδριγκτώνος οι λογαριασμοί μας δεν έχουν κλείσει και δεν το βλέπω να κλείσουν προτού γίνει μια διεξοδική συζήτηση περί εξελληνισμού, διατήρησης της παράδοσης και άλλων παρόμοιων θεμάτων. Το αφήνω για άλλη φορά.

Για σήμερα το ερώτημά μου είναι:

Σπιναλόγκα, Σπιναλόγγα, ή
Σπιναλόνγκα


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2010)

Earion said:


> Για σήμερα το ερώτημά μου είναι:
> Σπιναλόγκα, Σπιναλόγγα, ή Σπιναλόνγκα


Εγώ μεγάλωσα με _Σπιναλόγκα_, που παραμένει ο πιο διαδεδομένος τύπος. Παλιότερα ίσχυε η γραφή _Σπιναλόγγα_. Θα έλεγα ότι δεν θέλουμε να της προσθέσουμε -_ν_- κι ας το προφέρουμε.


----------



## Earion (Nov 22, 2010)

Kara, Siddharth. Σεξ τράφικιν : Στο άδυτο της οικονομίας της σύγχρονης δουλείας / Siddharth Kara · μετάφραση Μαρία - Αριάδνη Αλαβάνου. - 1η έκδ. - Αθήνα : Ασβός, 2010. - 421σ. · 21x14εκ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2010)

Άσ' τους να λένε...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 22, 2010)

πάρτε κι άλλο ένα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2010)

Της Α*γγέ*λας το κά*γκ*ελο (για την κα*γκ*ελάριο/κα*γκ*ελλάρια/κα*γκ*ελάρισσα) Ά*νγκ*ελα Μέρκελ, στο σημερινό Σαραντάκο.

Μπόλικα -g/-ng, που μέχρι στιγμής έχουν μείνει ασχολίαστα... :)


----------



## meidei (Nov 27, 2010)

Αμφιταλαντεύομαι μεταξύ -ν και -γκ, αλλά το -νγκ το αποκλείω.
Το φώνημα ŋ των αγγλικών ούτε κι εγώ το θεωρώ σταθερό στην Ελληνική κι ας το μεταγράφει το ΛΚΝ.

Η γραφή με -ν μου φαίνεται και πιο καλαίσθητη και πιο κοντά στην προφορά που προσπαθεί να μεταφέρει, αλλά το -γκ είναι πιο ευκολοχώνευτο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2010)

Καλωσήρθες, μεϊντέι.

Σύμβαση είναι, για να μας λέει από ποια λέξη προήλθε. Δεν πιστεύω ότι διάβασε κάποιος το _πινγκ πονγκ_ και βγήκε στη στράτα και το προφέρει σαν το -_γκ_- στο _παγκάρι_. Ένα μαλακό [ŋ] προφέρει, πιο μαλακό από το εγγλέζικο, σχεδόν σαν το εντελώς εξελληνισμένο [n] του _πάρκιν_. Αλλά το γράφουμε διαφορετικά για να ξεχωρίζουμε
το πιν σου (pin number)
Μις Πίγκι (Miss Piggy)
πινγκ πονγκ (ping pong)
και μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε κι άλλες τέτοιες παρέες.

Μόνο αυτή η ετυμολογική σχέση επέβαλε την αλλαγή από -_γκ_ σε -_νγκ_, δεν άλλαξε η προφορά στο μεταξύ. Αλλά μπορείς να γράψεις το _σουίν_ ή _σουίγκ_; Αυτό σίγουρα το προφέρουμε [swing], σαν τον Πάγκαλο. :)


----------



## meidei (Nov 27, 2010)

Στα πλαίσια της αντιστρεψιμότητας θα συμφωνήσω ότι οι τρεις διαφορετικές γραφές μας εξυπηρετούν πολύ ωραία, ωστόσο δοκιμάζω τα όρια της απλογράφησης, που βέβαια δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί σε αυτά που συνηθίσαμε και τα προφέρουμε και εξελληνισμένα.

Καλώς σας βρίσκω. Όπως φαίνεται βέβαια από το join date στο πλάι, ήμενα lurker για αρκετούς μήνες.


----------

